# Eracs show



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW that was awful..

Venue was small and very cramped. 

The parking was bad if you wasn't there at half 9. 

Animals where overpriced mainly and the selection was very very poor.

Thats my opinion anyway...


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

glad it wasnt just me that thought this.

Venue was a joke, cramped and in 2 different areas. 

Only really leos and Snakes, no bugs/no cresties/no other lizards.

One very poor show. glad it was reasonably close as would of been Pi**ed if i had travelled a distance.

I do think the parking was ok though on the plus side...


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

glad i didnt go then......................was going to. Hi Dave long time no see


----------



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

But they did have pinstripe royals for £230 !!!!........but on the whole it could have been better


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

if we'd have been there it would have been good.


----------



## barnard1984 (Aug 29, 2009)

i drove in total 300 miles to see that show and couldnt stop to look at much cos it was so crowded. i saw some lovely snakes there but couldnt stop long enough to see if i wanted to purchase.i was looking for a female albino boa and saw only two.hundreds of royals there but one was priced at £2500. i really didnt want to be dissapointed and if it wasnt soo cramped and hot i would probally have enjoyed a lot more


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

well i thought it was ok sure it was bit cramped and hot but on the whole i enjoyed it.
but i went for leos wasnt really looking for much else so didnt notice if they were lacking availability on species.
leos seemed to be at very reasonable prices 
were some lovely royals though was very tempted,maybe next year


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought apart from the cramped conditions, it was good.There was a bit of variety, milks, rats, chams, rare rhaodactyls (sp), boa's, inverts, a few carpets (no way as many as I would have liked to see) amphibs, cheap royal morphs...I don't think it was terrible by any means. would have liked to see soem AFT's though.
Hopefully I'll be at a show with soem CWD's next year, I've yet to see any for sale at shows.
I picked myself up a nice 07 800 gram female:2thumb:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

I thought it was a good show again, at the end of the day selection will be dictated by what breeders have and its late in the year now. Still a good and varied selection though and some very tempting aus geckos.

I think some of yous have been a bit unfair to be honest.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

I think the selection at shows as been pretty poor all year really.. 

great that the show went ahead but really think the venue could have been better.. the one round the corner was a much better place.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

what was the rough price of young cresties?


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

serpentsupplies said:


> what was the rough price of young cresties?


 
i didnt see any..


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

there wasnt a single crestie =(


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I thought it was a really good show. Guess you can't please some people :lol2:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

fishboy said:


> I thought it was a really good show. Guess you can't please some people :lol2:


Me too
Pretty wide range of herps, some lovely Leachies, plenty of Balls, lots of Geckos, plus House snakes, Hogs, boas, inverts etc
people seemed to be carrting a lot of stuff around,so i guess a lot of people were happy with it.
if you thought the show was crowded and hot, NEVER ever go to Hamm.


----------



## Clare&Dan (Sep 14, 2009)

i thought the show lacked in some areas but was good in others .... it was my first one so cant really compare it.... i went looking for bds but only see about 4 in total was a bit upset about that but there was some really nice snakes there ..... the corn snakes was a gd price i think anyway .... when is the next show or other shows ????


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

lol... If there are too few visitors, people complain. If there are too many, people complain.

Parking was fine. Plenty of selection if the species you wanted were there.

Maybe if people bought species other than geckos, beardies, corns, royals and boas... breeders would breed them.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Agreed Steve, it would be nice to see other bits available at shows, especially more asian rats.

I thought today was really good though, i enjoyed it and many others seemed too as well, shame it nearly got spoiled but it all came together in the end and i for one had a brilliant day.

Rachel


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

The Stock at the Show was good, but I think there could of been a bit more variety.

Everything looked in tip top condition and healthy which was really pleasing to see. All the Helpers were brilliant and friendly which was very nice.

But I do have to agree with Dave Flames and say that the venue was not a very good choice. The first couple of hours was manic and I did hear a lot of people saying that they could not see what was on the stalls due to the crowds - if these people could not see what was on the tables, then they could not buy from them!!!! I was knocked over, but luckily I fell on what I think was one of the anti's. Not so lucky for him though as I am not the slimmest of folk!!! I thought he was an anti because he was concealing a video camera. But quite honestly he was wasting his time because everything was top banana. I ended up sat outside for a couple of hours until things died down. Then I went back in and had a good look round as the crowds had died down.

Great Job all round but next time I think a better venue would not be a bad idea. This is just my opinion.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

ratboy said:


> lol... If there are too few visitors, people complain. If there are too many, people complain.
> 
> Parking was fine. Plenty of selection if the species you wanted were there.
> 
> Maybe if people bought species other than geckos, beardies, corns, royals and boas... breeders would breed them.


Agreed there mate, good catching up with you again:2thumb:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I did not go but have been to a few different shows now and in truth they are all pretty crowded just the way it is, would be a sign of a bad show if not many people turn up, but I guess people will allways moan about something


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

ratboy said:


> lol... If there are too few visitors, people complain. If there are too many, people complain.
> 
> Parking was fine. Plenty of selection if the species you wanted were there.
> 
> Maybe if people bought species other than geckos, beardies, corns, royals and boas... breeders would breed them.


Hi Steve
Nice to see you again, sorry I never got a chance for a chat. 
I totally agree with you.
On the choice of species. a lot of species have disappeared over the years simply because the bulk of people aren't/weren't interested in them and concentrated on a small selection of popular species. The people both sides of the tables are hobbyists and the animals on them are in the main captive bred, so if everyone is concentrating on a few popular species the range becomes reduced.
Perhaps if more people begin to look further than the latest corn or royal morph and start trying to breed some of the dreaded wild caught animals brought in by the trade, we might see a bit more selection appearing at future shows. 
As for the over crowded hall, this venue was much larger than last years venue but thanks to the activities of a certain woman and her animal rights enterprise, this show received a lot of free publicity and ended up attracting record numbers of people as well as (despite the no live rodent rule) several rather hairy looking creatures with badly hidden camera's (bless em). 
On the parking issue, ERAC members were out trying to keep things moving in OUR car park during the worst part of the day. However there was two car parks and reptile people kept trying to park in the one reserved for the football tournament which was already pretty full, so I'm wondering if those that experienced real problems were in the right car park.
Gordon


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Natrix said:


> Hi Steve
> Nice to see you again, sorry I never got a chance for a chat.


Nice to see you too Gordon. Must catch up for a decent chat some time


----------



## jamie.s (Feb 19, 2007)

i thought it was a good show,the venue could have probably done with being bigger but i wouldnt imagine host's are throwing themself's at reptile clubs to hold their expo's there? for me it was a big well done to all the erac team: victory:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Jamie, that was mahoosive compared to normal lol, i don't understand the gripe on corns etc as most shop stocklists have corns, kings, milks, royals, boas, brbs, crbs, boas etc and have those in abundance within the shop...just like the show did


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Agreed, the most popular reps are undoubtably...
Corns 
Royals
leopard geckos
And there were plenty of them
Also plenty of
hognose's
House snakes
Boas
false water cobra's apparantly
and loads of other good stuff.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yep i saw a few nice rats, i sold my corn x rat thingymabob  hoggies were looking good, i saw the FWC when i first got there but it sold quickly i think, didn't really look in the smaller hall much tbh but what i did see around the place looked good.

There aint no pleasing people lol!


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

They had a few nice snakes but unless you wanted geckos it was VERY limited lizard wise.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Dave-Flames said:


> They had a few nice snakes but unless you wanted geckos it was VERY limited lizard wise.


Until folks start wanting more unusual lizards, breeders are continue to go with what sells.
There were some lovely leachies @ the show, didn't have much time to look round, but seemed like a pretty good variety.
You can't really blame ERAC for what breeders were selling.
All in all i thought it was a great show, and we're pretty lucky it actually went ahead.


----------



## jmaster (Oct 3, 2007)

i thought the show was great
was second one i have been too and i thought they had a good selection there of snakes and alot of really nice geckos
took my brother too and he had good time, he saw alot of snakes he liked
yea it was cramp but it could have been worse


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

hogboy said:


> Until folks start wanting more unusual lizards, breeders are continue to go with what sells.
> There were some lovely leachies @ the show, didn't have much time to look round, but seemed like a pretty good variety.
> You can't really blame ERAC for what breeders were selling.
> All in all i thought it was a great show, and we're pretty lucky it actually went ahead.


yeah i know that but its just a shame that it is that way and everyone takes the easy options..


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought it was a fab show I had no problems in fact the same as all the Uk shows which are all good IMO as to species I found a few species I picked up here which i could not find even after trasping round hamm 4 times.

I used to breed rare gex and found they were booked before they left the egg so they never got to a show or were a bit fragile and i would'nt take them  

I'd love to see more rare species and that's why I go to Europe instead not sure what people wanted I mean Tell Hicks breeds western foxes and those are very hard to find yet I never saw people buying them could it be they look like the more common eastern's? also saw transpeco's rats, childrens pythons and i even bought a tang hondie from a friend which is much better than any american or euro example I've seen 

Paula


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

to be honest at a show youve really got to have a mind of what you want and ask some breeders that are going to be there, yes it was crowded and i did like the other venue because it all looked confusing, when i went there i had a little deal with dave davies and ark reptiles but i went to dave and he offered me a super snow male adult for £55 *this is because i have had loiads from him i the past* and i thought all the geckos were loverly, i think next year im going to try and breed Fat tailed geckos preferrabley albinos and snows.

anyway on the whole i thought it was ok.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

To be fair even at Hamm,most of the unusual stuff is pre booked, and never makes it on to any table, especially things like Mossys and the rarer geckos.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Dave-Flames said:


> yeah i know that but its just a shame that it is that way and everyone takes the easy options..


Sooooo.....change it? You work a shop you have wholesale listings, get some bits, put them in the shop, get some for yourself, breed them, raise them etc and take them to shows and be one of the people with the unusual things you like to see.

Rach


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

cause im a shop im not allowed to do shows


----------

